# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Parnate

## nel63

Mijn vrouw begint volgende week aan het medicijn Parnate een klassieke MAO remmer.
dit in combinatie met een tyramine dieet .
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Geram

@nel63

Kijk uit met wat je eet, en let op je bloeddruk en hartkloppingen, ook kan je super hyper worden zodat je niet meer kan slapen en maar doorgaat.
Ik ben ermee gestopt vanwege deze klachten en vond het eng met betrekking tot wat je wel en niet mag eten.

Wees voorzichtig ermee en veel sterkte

Geram

----------


## nel63

Er is geen ander alternatief . Alle bijwerkingen van de andere medicijnen heeft ze meer last van dan profijt.
En als je aan het dieet houd zeggen ze heb je geen bijwerkingen.

----------


## Geram

@nel63,

Oke, ik herken dat.
Wens haar veel sterkte en hoop dat het aanslaat en gaat werken.

Groeten

----------


## nel63

Inmiddels drieweken verder ik kan op dit moment niet zeggen dat het aanslaat.
Het ging met mijn vrouw zo slecht dat we tweeweken geleden in overleg met haar psychiater besloten hebben om ECT toe te passen dit kan namelijk samen met de parnate.
Dinsdag 19 febr. haar eerste ECT gehad en woensdag was net of er een wonder was gebeurd .
Ik kende mijn vrouw haast niet meer terug.
Ze heeft nu twee keer ECT gehad er zullen er nog meer volgen maar tot nu toe is alles zeer positief.

----------

